# unexpected encounter



## nokk (Feb 25, 2021)

i was sent home early from work due to being bad luck.  it was just one of those days where everything caught fire and fell over.  literally.  i blame the full moon (or fool moon as we call it at work), but i wasn't going to turn down a few free hours.  ran home, grabbed my camera and headed out to the wildlife refuge.  i found a fox and a fox found dinner.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice shots and cool sequence!


----------



## Space Face (Feb 26, 2021)

Great action shots.  Very well caught.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 26, 2021)

Very good shooting......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 26, 2021)

Awesome series. I love foxes!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice set and shooting. It looks like you had just enough time to get the settings right unless you're like me and run around with with the camera pre set for unexpected action.


----------



## paigew (Feb 26, 2021)

omggggg love them!! What a great shot.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 26, 2021)

Exquisite. Excellent work. I can only hope that I will be this good, one day.


----------



## nokk (Feb 26, 2021)

mountainjunkie said:


> Nice shots and cool sequence!


thanks mountainjunkie



Space Face said:


> Great action shots.  Very well caught.


thanks space face



Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting......


thanks jeff



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Awesome series. I love foxes!


thanks dean, i love them too.



K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set and shooting. It looks like you had just enough time to get the settings right unless you're like me and run around with with the camera pre set for unexpected action.


thanks k9.  i shoot auto iso and back button focus and sony's af tracking.  i had plenty of time to lock in my focus while the fox locked in on it's prey.  the focus kept up pretty well.



paigew said:


> omggggg love them!! What a great shot.


thanks paige.



LightSpeed666 said:


> Exquisite. Excellent work. I can only hope that I will be this good, one day.


thanks lightspeed.  i can only hope that i will be this good one day, too.  i shot 500ish images and chucked more than 300 of them for being out of focus.  foxes stop and stay still just before they jump so i had plenty of time to line this shot up.  when it was on the move the story was very different.


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow fantastic!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 27, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set and shooting. It looks like you had just enough time to get the settings right unless you're like me and run around with with the camera pre set for unexpected action.


thanks k9.  i shoot auto iso and back button focus and sony's af tracking.  i had plenty of time to lock in my focus while the fox locked in on it's prey.  the focus kept up pretty well.

That's how I shoot as well, full manual w/AUTO ISO and back button focus but I don't have AF tracking. I'd love to have a new camera with that feature, it would increase the amount of *keepers* significantly.


----------



## nokk (Feb 27, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> That's how I shoot as well, full manual w/AUTO ISO and back button focus but I don't have AF tracking. I'd love to have a new camera with that feature, it would increase the amount of *keepers* significantly.


af tracking has really worked well for me.  i was torn between the a7riv for resolution and a9ii for autofocus when i bought the sony.  in the end i went with the a7riv.  the a1 looks like the best of both worlds.


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2021)

Terrific shooting!   You certainly made use of a few free hours.   

All of them are excellent, but I chose the last one to nominate for Photo of the Month.


----------



## nokk (Feb 27, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> Wow fantastic!



thanks susan



terri said:


> Terrific shooting!   You certainly made use of a few free hours.
> 
> All of them are excellent, but I chose the last one to nominate for Photo of the Month.



thanks terri.  i was happy to find something while i was out.  this time of year is really hit or miss at the refuge.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 27, 2021)

Great set!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 27, 2021)

Real nice set!


----------



## nokk (Feb 27, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Great set!


thanks



MSnowy said:


> Real nice set!


thanks


----------



## shippey (Feb 28, 2021)

Lovely capture. Did you wait a long time for the fox to be ok with you in the area?


----------



## nokk (Feb 28, 2021)

shippey said:


> Lovely capture. Did you wait a long time for the fox to be ok with you in the area?



thanks.  the foxes in the refuge are used to people being around so they won't run off immediately when they see a human, but they still like to keep their space.  these were shot from inside of my car through the sunroof with a 600mm lens and a camera with a lot of room to crop.


----------



## Winona (Mar 2, 2021)

These are great!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 3, 2021)

Beautiful shot !


----------



## nokk (Mar 4, 2021)

Winona said:


> These are great!


thanks winona



NancyMoranG said:


> Beautiful shot !


thanks nancy


----------

